# Vids - RYC New Years' 2012



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally uploaded the vids I have from RYC's New Years' weekend. - Just got the new HD camera for Christmas and hadn't even looked at it before shooting these - just some misc short clips of My buddy Robert on his XMR and his ol' lady on her airdammed 400 kodiak. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/JPShawgo?feature=mhee


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like fun should be there in feb with my crew


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

ok, so brain fart earlier = corrected info now. Had one bike on my mind and was looking at another when I titled them and put the info in.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What a tease Jp lol I thought it was a riding video. I wonder if anyone got video of me riding.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

